# Friday the 13th week



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

Started off the week doing a hockey mask tattoo, finished painting two hockey masks, and finishing up my part 8 Jason takes Manhattan costume...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Those look great. I especially like the tattoo. My husband said he is thinking about getting one. He wants one that shows the way he feels about his family. I should show him yours. Some days he wants to kill us. Wouldn't you?


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

those look great! 

Been wanting a tattoo, too, for 30 years. I'm the only female in SC that does not have one.  But hubby doesn't want me to get the one I really want. (on forearm: Born to Run, Loyal to None) And when I was younger, my job would not allow visible tattoos on females.

Again, great job!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice ink! Love the mask. That's definitely getting into the Friday the 13th spirit.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks good Stan....What are you using for blood on the 1st mask?


----------



## WickedBanshee (Sep 9, 2013)

lol checked this post, tninking it was about syfy's FT13 marathon today, 

Very cool tat and masks though. If I was bald, I'd porb have that tat in the back of my head, he he.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

*Guess what?*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)




----------

